# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Groseille, magnifique écaille de tortue, Aidofélins à Maisons-Laffitte (78)

## sundae

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Groseille
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 

Groseille, son frère Garou et sa soeur Glycine (adoptés) sont 3 des petits de Fadette (adoptée). 

Née fin août 2011, *Groseille* est une très jolie princesse. Elle est encore un peu farouche et il lui faudra du temps pour se sentir en confiance et vous faire des câlins. Mais elle est très sociable avec les autres chats. Laissez-lui sa chance !





Groseille est identifiée, stérilisée, testée, vaccinée.

Si vous souhaitez des informations complémentaires, n'hésitez pas à nous contacter au 06 86 49 14 94 ou à *permanenceaidofelins78@hotmail.fr*. Plus de photos et des vidéos sur notre site *http://www.aidofelinsml.fr*
Une participation aux frais vétérinaires vous sera demandée. 

Notre association recherche des bénévoles afin de s'occuper de nos chats tous les jours en matinée, après-midi et soirées et également pour des tâches annexes.
Notre association recherche aussi des familles d'accueil pour nos chats en attente d'adoption. Cela permettrait de sociabiliser nos animaux les plus farouches et de leur offrir la chaleur d'un foyer en attendant une vraie famille.

----------


## sundae

Up pour Groseille ! La puce est craintive, mais encore très jeune, elle progresserait bien mieux dans un foyer !  ::

----------


## sundae

Groseille est toujours là.

Aujourd'hui elle prend la pose et nous fait voir ses deux profils : 

Profil gauche : 



Profil droit :



N'est-elle pas magnifique ? Qui va craquer pour elle ?

----------


## sundae

Cette jolie puce est toujours là

----------


## sundae

La miss est toujours là...
Elle reste craintive, et aurait besoin d'un foyer calme et attentionné pour progresser...

----------


## sundae

Toujours là

----------


## sundae

La puce a besoin d'une personne très patiente et qui respecte son indépendance, car elle est très timide, mais elle n'a pas une once d'agressivité et se rapproche facilement quand on lui propose des jeux

----------


## sundae

Groseille se repose entre sa soeur Glycine (http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...te-78-a-54581/) et sa copine Gladys (http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...te-78-a-39322/)

----------


## sundae

La belle Groseille

----------


## Bluecat

Regardez cette beauté  ::

----------


## Bluecat

Groseille est toujours là !


Le petit curieux derrière c'est Edgi, lui aussi à l'adoption (http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...te-78-a-18966/ )

----------


## Bluecat

Groseille attend sa famille à elle

----------


## sundae

Un petit bonjour de Groseille et son copain Fusain ! (http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...te-78-a-18960/ )

----------


## Bluecat

La belle Groseille est toujours là ...

----------


## Bluecat

Groseille toujours proche du beau Fusain (http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...60/page-3.html)  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*doux repos magnifique petite Groseille*  :: 
*
de ton au-delà veille sur ceux qui ont veillé sur toi*  ::

----------


## Mirko78

Repose en paix p'tite groseille  :: 

Je le vois bien au boulot pas mal de félins sont très heureux en refuge, sans doute était-ce ta vie de rêve à toi  :: 

Ps: Mango fait d'énormes progrès ces derniers temps,et Maggie est adorable comme toujours  ::

----------


## Gwenie

Quelle tristesse...

----------


## May-May

Je n'ai pas de mots, juste beaucoup de peine...  ::

----------


## bouletosse

Oooooh petite Groseille  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

repose en paix ma toute belle GROSEILLE !!!!!

----------


## Jo_77

Je viens de voir les derniers messages, c'est un choc  :: 
Au revoir jolie Groseille... Tu as été un coup de coeur que j'aurais aimé choyer mais je n'ai pas osé tenter de troubler ta tranquillité avec mes foufous. Je ne t'ai vue qu'une fois, mais je ne t'oublierai pas, toi si calme et timide dans ton panier en hauteur. J'ai longtemps suivi le sujet, espérant qu'une famille calme et patiente t'ouvre ses portes. Tu es si belle, avec ta 'double face' ! J'espère que tu retrouveras un coin douillet, peut-être auprès de Jinja que tu as connue ?

 ::

----------


## titia20090

Vole jolie Groseille. Ton départ laisse un immense vide...

----------


## Alantka

Repose en paix sublime petite minette, tu as eu la chance d'être aimée et choyée par les bénévoles pour qui tu semblais beaucoup compter, c'est un bonheur que tant de tes semblables n'ont jamais connu... Tu n'as peut-être pas trouvé ta famille de façon traditionnelle, mais je suis sûre que tu étais chez toi au refuge. Bon repos jolie Groseille  ::

----------


## aurore27

Bon voyage Groseille. ::

----------

